# Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park



## Marian 25469 (22. September 2008)

Hallo Sportsfreunde. 

Mit Anbruch der dunklen Jahreszeit,der zeitlich begrentzten Helligkeit und der damit schwindenden Zeit die wir uns normalerweise mit Werfen und Klönen vertreiben, habe ich einen Vorschlag zu machen, wie wir dem entgegenwirken können. 

Wie im anderen Tread schon angesprochen würde ich gerne ein Treffen einrichten, wo wir uns zum Klönen, Düsseldorfer Alt verköstigen, Fachsimpeln, DVD's gucken, ne Mücke stricken oder einfach nur zum Spass haben, treffen würden 

Sollte Interesse bestehen, würde Buffy der Wirt uns auch etwas kulinarisches kochen, sehr lecker und günstig #6

*An dem angegebenen Termin treffen wir uns um ca. 18.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1** , bis wir uns wieder im Frühjahr im  Jacobi Park treffen können.*

*Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein **:m*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## Bellyboater (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich find das gar nicht so schlecht. Vor Allem weil wir nur fünf mal lang hinfallen müssen bis wir zu Hause sind#g
Allerdings können wir gleich am ersten Termin nicht teilnehmen, da wir dann schon wieder auf dem Weg in die alte Heimat sind.


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Also n versuch ist das bestimmt wert...
Hab zwar mit Fliegenbinden nun überhaupt nix am Hut aber das kann sich ja ändern.
Vorbei schauen würd ich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wenn ich es schaffe kommen ich vorbei. Wir bekommen Donnerstag unsere neuen Teppiche geliefert. Die muß ich erst noch grob verlegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Stingray schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe kommen ich vorbei. Wir bekommen Donnerstag unsere neuen Teppiche geliefert. Die muß ich erst noch grob verlegen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 was heißt denn hier grob sowas macht man mit liebe |supergri frag mal mein chef |supergri ich sag auch immer  das parkett und den teppich klatsch ich mal eben rein |supergri denn meckert er immer |supergrilg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Hier noch mal schnell was in eiliger Sache :q

In der Kneipe ' Brospieker ' darf geraucht werden, ich denke das ist ein wichtiger Aspekt der nicht fehlen darf #6

Als Smankerl werde ich zum anschauen mitbringen, Trout Bum Mongolia :m


----------



## Hansen fight (28. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Was Ich so gelesen habe macht Ihr zusammen ja z.Zeit
einiges :Fischen im Dorothtental, Samstags werfen im Park
und jetzt Treffen mt Fliegen tüteln.
Habe Z.z. Nachtdienst musste schlafen |schlaf:, als Ihr euch im Jakobipark zum Werfen getroffen habt.
Nächsten Samstag kann Ich auch nicht habe Spätdienst.#q
und am Donnerstag 1. 10.kann Ich auch nicht.#d
Bin total unglücklich. Aber freue mich auch aufs nächste mal
mit euch.
Christoph:k


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Noch 2 Tage, bis wir hoffentlich mal wieder zusammenkommen und klönen können #h

Hier mal mein Vorschlag zum Binden, wer Lust hat :m

Ich würde eine Epoxy Garnele zusammenschustern, da ich am Wochenende an die Küste düsen werde, um den Trutten auf die Flossen zu rücken.

Die meisten kennen die Mücke unter den Namen, 'Yoghurtgarnele '.



PS: Wer was gebunden habe wollte, sollte vorher Bescheid sagen, da ich sonst nur das nötigste zum Binden mitbringe.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

:qda ich am Wochenende an die Küste düsen werde, um den Trutten auf die Flossen zu rücken.|supergri



wann wo sag mal bescheit :vik:denke mal samstag habe ich frei weil ich freitag arbeiten muß #6lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Andre.

Das können wir Dönnerstag beschnaggeln, mit Thure zusammen


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo marian da ich morgen nicht da bin  telefonieren wir freitag abend mal du hast ne pn :vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Andre.

Alles klaro, machen wir


----------



## Stingray (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

@ Marian

Kannst Du eine Pattegrisen binden ? Habe hier noch einen Spey Hackel Balg von Whiting Farbe Salmon rumliegen. Ich würde ein paar Federn spenden . Würde mir gerne mal ansehen, wie die gebunden wird .

Bis morgen 

gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Thomas.

Ist nicht ganz meine Baustelle, ich bin momentan mehr auf Joghurt, aber mal sehen was sich machen lässt |kopfkrat

Ich habe noch ein bisschen Dubbing in Shrimp Pink mit und Fluo Orange für ein Rückenschild, ausserdem noch 2-3 Shrimpaugen.

Ich denke, wir sollten da was zusammen getüddelt bekommen #6


PS: Den Balg kannst du noch vererben, den verbindest du für dich im Leben nicht #d
Also immer schön luftdicht aufbewahren :q


----------



## Grey-Ghost (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin,

schaffe es heute nicht, wünsche euch dennoch viel Spass.

Bis denne............|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

War ein netter Abend #6. OK.Ab 18:00 Uhr ist ein dehnbarer Begriff :q. Marian hat getüddelt und der Rest hat sich Filme und Dias angesehen :m.

@ Marian und Thure

Danke noch mal für die Fliege #6. Und beim nächste mal bin ich mit an der Küste, wenn ich darf |rolleyes.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Thomas.

Das mit der Küste sollte nicht das Problem sein #h

Das erste Treffen war etwas überschaubar, aber unter dem Strich sehr nett #6

Mit der Uhrzeit, Asche über mein Haupt #q , ich kam zu spät.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächsten Dönnerstag wieder #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Hier noch mal ein paar Bildchen für die, die nicht kommen konnten und natürlich auch was versäumt haben :c

Am Donnerstag kann auch der gute alte Onkel Mel mit der ' Essence of Flycasting' angeschaut werden, 
damit Mann wieder weiss wie es geht |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Leute.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es Heute schaffen werde, wenn ja dann ganz kurzfristig.

I Love you all. :l


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich es Heute schaffen werde, wenn ja dann ganz kurzfristig.
> 
> I Love you all. :l



Wie jetzt?:r Und watt is mit die Wuast?
Sie bloß zu, das du deinen Allerwertesten dahin bewegst.|supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Die läuft nicht weg und vergammeln tut sie auch nicht.
Wie gesagt, diesmal darf ich ein paar kurzfristige Einbindungen haben


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Die läuft nicht weg und vergammeln tut sie auch nicht.
> Wie gesagt, diesmal darf ich ein paar kurzfristige Einbindungen haben



War ja auch nur Spaß|supergri

Wer kommt denn sonst heute Abend da hin? Oder wäre ich der Einzige? Dann bleib ich nämlich auch weg|motz:


----------



## guadarmar (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Bin leider erst so ab 10 Uhr da.
Habe leider noch einen Geschäftstermin.

Bis dann Thure


----------



## Bellyboater (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wie siehts denn diesen Donnerstag aus? Ist wer da?


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Icke, ab 18.00 Uhr :k


----------



## Bellyboater (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Alles klar. Dann bring ich deine Bifi mit.


----------



## Stingray (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich bekomme Donnerstag Besuch #c. Nächste Woche wird aber wieder fest eingeplant #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hört sich gut an Thomas #h


Mmmmhhhhhh, auf die lecker Bifi freue ich mich schon |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Männer und Frauens.

Heute Treffen ab 18.00 Uhr Bierchen, Klönen und Filmchen gucken #6


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

@Marian
Bringst du deinen Tüddelkram mit?


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Kann ich machen, bis nachher #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Diese Woche werden wir auch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder einen DVD Player haben.

Ich persönlich würde ' 40 Years Patagonia ' mitbringen und noch gute Laune |supergri

Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag #h


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hört sich gut an Marian #6.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Quabenaxl (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Leute.
Lucas und ich haben endlich wieder 'n bisschen Zeit und würden gerne mal übermorgen  in der Kneipe vorbeischauen.
Tüdelt ihr dort auch Fliegen? 
Gruß, Thomas u. Lucas


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Thomas.

Ist kein Problem mal ne Mücke zusammenzutüddeln, es sollte aber nicht als Bindetreffen ausarten.
Du solltest aber Bescheid sagen was du binden möchtest, damit unterschiedliches Material da ist und wir auch helfen können.
Du kannst aber auch ein Vorschlag machen, so als Themenfliege 

Wir sind auch der Gerstenfliege und dem DVD Streamer nicht abgeneigt |supergri


----------



## Quabenaxl (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Polarfly.
Ich schnack mal mit Lucas, weil der die Fliegen bindet.
Melde mich morgen Abend noch mal, weil wir morgen tagsüber mit den Kids 'nen Ausflug machen.
Gerstenfliege kann ich auch, hö hö.
Gruß, Quabenaxl


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo marian 
da du ja jedes weekend an der küste bist #6 hast du in der letzten zeit paar trutten bekommen:q wenn ja stell mal paar fotos rein bin doch neugierig auf die geilen dinger :vik:ich werde sonntag angreifen mit hansen fight mal sehen was rauskommt :vik:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Was für ne Fliege ist das denn mein Lieber |kopfkrat

Gibt es da denn eine Bindeanleitung :q:q:q:q


Bilder gibt es nicht sehr viele, aber es waren auch wenig Fische, dafür mehr Bisse :g

Be Continue


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

achso schade  hätte gedacht das ihr abräumt richtig :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das mein Bester, liegt im Sinne des Betrachters |kopfkrat

Wir habe auf jeden Fall jede Menge Spass #6


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

so solles auch sein als 1 steht der spaß in vordergrund 

wer zeit das wir auch mal jagen gehen :vik:

lg andre


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Huhu Leutz! Wer ist denn alles am Donnerstag da?


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Icke und wenn sich noch so eine Superleckere Wildschweinmettwurst finden lassen sollte, dann opfere mich und nehme Euch noch eine ab #6



@ xFishbonex

Du weist doch da steht nichts im Wege außer der Zeit


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> wenn sich noch so eine Superleckere Wildschweinmettwurst finden lassen sollte, dann opfere mich und nehme Euch noch eine ab #6



Das sollte kein Problem sein. Allerdings kann ich dir noch nicht sagen wann ich wieder welche mitbringen kann. Mein Vater ist nämlich zur Zeit in Schweden.


----------



## Stingray (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Bis jetzt dabei #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

ich will auch noch ne mettwurst :vik:die war so lecker :k:llg andre


----------



## Quabenaxl (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Polarfly.
Wie schon eine Seite vorher gesagt, wollen Lucas u. ich morgen kommen.Lucas wollte einfach mal sein Tüddelzeug mitbringen und mal schauen ob Material dabei ist, um was aktuelles für die Jahreszeit zu binden.Sonst kannst du oder wer sonst noch kommt, vieleicht ein paar Tips geben was noch an Material fehlt.
Vor 19:30 werden wir's nicht schaffen, da Lucas noch Schwimmtraining hat.
Viele Grüße, Thomas u. Lucas


----------



## Bellyboater (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich werd heute auch ein bischen später aufschlagen. Ich bring auch mein Tüddelkram wieder mit.

Also bis heute Abend.


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das hört sich doch alles ganz gut an, ich werde ca. 18.00 Uhr aufschlagen und schon mal einen vorlegen :m


----------



## guadarmar (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So diesmal bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Bin so ca. 19:00 da.
Bis später 

Thure


----------



## Quabenaxl (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hey Jungs, schaut doch mal auf "Werfertreffen im Jacobipark". Hab da noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Treffen reingesetzt.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

marian habt ihr heute ne fette trutte gefangen :vik:lg andre 
ich werde morgen die fette fangen :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Einen Absteiber von Anfang 40cm und diverse Kontakte.

War sehr nett mit Erbsensuppe, Sonnenschein und Zigarre :m


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

na du das glaube ich dir |supergri
wir waren heute los :m3 kleine eine große 53 cm :m die hat hansenfight geschoßen |supergri auf fliege 2 aussteiger #q#q und auf blech auch 2 hammer harte bisse#q#q lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hansen Fight an der Fliegenrute, Respekt


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2008)

*Donnerstag, den 30.10.2008*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Wie sieht es aus, wer ist wieder dabei |uhoh:

Werde am Dönnerstag dabei sein. 
Ob wir einen DVD Player haben ist noch offen, aber es sollte uns nicht davon abhalten wieder was zusammen zu basteln 

Ich erinnere nur an den leckeren Gersten Streamer |kopfkrat oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Stingray (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Donnerstag, den 30.10.2008*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus, wer ist wieder dabei |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
Ich #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hansen Fight an der Fliegenrute, Respekt


Nee leider nicht auf Fliege.
Naturlich auf meinen Lieblingsblinker der: Hansen fight
Nach etlichen Köderwechseln habe ich dedacht na nimmst mal
meinen Favoriten und nach 10 Min hing da auch was dran.
Andre hat es immer wieder mit Fliege versucht , war schwierig bei dem Wind. und hatte zwei Aussteiger.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Christoph.

Natürlich war der Blinker an der Fliegenrute gemeint und nicht du mit der Fliegenrute |supergri

@ Thomas, Supi, dann können wir ja noch wegen Samstag klönen  #g


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo marian das letzte weekend in november können wir endlich mal starten zum mefo jagen :vik::vik::vik:also eintragen in kalender 
andre ist heiß :g


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dann solltest du dir zur Abkühlung ein paar Eiswürfel in die Hose stecken, ist noch ne lange Zeit bis Ende November |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich werd morgen auch wieder dabei sein. Ich hab auch ein paar "Minisalamis" im Gepäck.


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ja, Ja, Ja  #6


----------



## Hansen fight (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich werde morgen auch mal aufschlagen.
Mal sehen was Ihr da so an Fliegen tüdelt.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wie schon gesagt; Gerstenstreamer, Hopfennymphe und vielleicht sogar noch eine Malztrockenfliege |uhoh:


----------



## Stingray (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Könnte sein, das ich es um 18:00 Uhr nicht ganz schaffe. Aber bin dabei #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Sollte jemand Heute einen DVD Player zur Verfügung stellen können wäre es Klasse, da wir sonst keinen zum luschern hätten.


----------



## Hansen fight (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Okay DVD Player nehme Ich mit
Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

War grosses Kino, Danke #h


----------



## vazzquezz (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dicke Würste & Fette Multen! 

"DA! ... wie spannend!" :vik:

V.


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Wie sieht denn so die Resonanz für Morgen aus ????

Mein Appel wieder für den DVD Player, bis wir selber einen haben :l


----------



## Bellyboater (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dabei. Und ich bring dieses mal nen DVD-Player mit. Was wollen wir denn gucken?


----------



## Stingray (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Kann leider nicht. Und nächster Donnerstag steht auch noch auf Kippe. Aber wir sehen uns ja wohl auf dem Werfertreffen in Langenhorn |wavey:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Mal sehen wa sich zum gucken mitbringen kann, bin ca. 19.00 - 19.30 Uhr da.


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Wie sieht es denn Heute mit der regen Beteiligung aus ???


----------



## Bellyboater (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Bin dabei. Und bei Interesse bring ich auch wieder den DVD-Player mit.


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Klasse, ich habe auch ne DVD im Rucksack 

Werde aber erst ab 19.00 Uhr erscheinen.


----------



## Bellyboater (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Bringst du Dein Strickzeug und Helge auch wieder mit?


----------



## Stingray (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wie sieht das aus heute Abend |wavey:?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich bin ab ca.  19.00  Uhr zugegen. Und dann schwer auf Epoxy |bigeyes


----------



## guadarmar (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Bin auch so gegen 7 da

Thure


----------



## Bellyboater (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dann werd ich auch gegen 19Uhr da aufschlagen.
Mit oder ohne DVD-Player?


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Habe keine DVD mit und wollte ja mit Epoxy rumplantschen #c


----------



## Stingray (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Habe keine DVD mit und wollte ja mit Epoxy rumplantschen #c


 

Aber doch wohl meine, oder ? |bigeyes:q


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Freunde
Weiss nicht ob es alle wissen,der Helga hat heute Geburstag !
|schild-g


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Werde es Heute nicht zum DVD schauen oder tüddeln schaffen :c

Wünsche den verbliebenen Rest, Viel Spass.   Marian


----------



## Bellyboater (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht.


----------



## Stingray (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das passt doch. Ich auch nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wie sieht es aus mit morgen #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich kann es leider erst sehr kurzfristig machen, leider 
Sollte ich aber kommen können bringe ich dir deine Silberlinge mit 

Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Bellyboater (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dann sie mal zu das es klappt. Ich hab doch wieder Bifis am Start.:m


----------



## Stingray (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wird bei mir später. Muß noch in die Stadt. Eigendlich passt es heute gar nicht. Aber ich möchte ja meine Wurst haben |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Leutchen.

Bei mir wir es Heute nichts, schade :c
I hope next Week ago, see you |uhoh:


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen liebe Tüddelgemeinde und Gerstenjunkies.

Am Dönnerstag werde ich einen angesagten Film zum luschern mitbringen, wer spendiert denn wieder einen DVD Player #g


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Meiner hat jetzt leider auch die Grätsche gemacht. Also kann ich dieses mal keinen mitbringen.


----------



## Hansen fight (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin,moin
Werde auch kommen.
Habe z.Z.keinen DVD Player
Gunnar kannst Du mir ne Wurst mitbringen ?
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das ist ganz schlecht. Ich hab jetzt keine mehr über. Ich kann dir aber vielleicht an diesem Wochenende eine mitbringen. Das muss ich aber erst noch abklären.


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wer kommt denn heute Abend alles und wann schlagt ihr da auf?
Ich werde heute wieder etwas später da sein.


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin Jungs.

Ich kann leider nicht aufschlagen, da ich gerade einen Anruf bekommen habe das ich mein Auto noch Heute bekomme.
Da ich am Wochenende stark auf das Auto angewiesen bin ( Familienbedingt ), muss ich mich leider darum kümmern :c

Ich hoffe es klappt nächste Woche #6


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das hoffe ich auch.
Ich hab hier immer noch was rumhängen für dich.


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Du Ferkel #h  Jo.


----------



## Stingray (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Mir ist jetzt auch noch etwas dazwischen gekommen . Verschiebe es auch auf nächste Woche #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Na toll, dann werd ich auch wieder zu Hause bleiben.

edith: Ich werd jetzt doch mal kurz hinschauen.


----------



## Stingray (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So, Donnerstag alle am Start #h. Habe das Treffen mal fest eingeplant. Da es wohl eines der letzten für dieses Jahr wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Das will ich auch hoffen. Du hast da nämlich noch etwas, das wir unbedingt noch vor Weihnachten brauchen#6


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Jungens, da Mädels noch nicht anwesend waren oder gut getarnt sind |kopfkrat

Ick will auch wissen wat es noch jiebt wa |uhoh:

Ich denke es wird das letzte Treffen in diesem Jahr sein, da die  anderen Tage Feiertage sind #g

Bis Dönnerstag, wer nicht kommt ist selber Schuld #h



PS: Der nächste Termin findet dann am Donnerstag, den 08.01.2009 statt.


----------



## Quabenaxl (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Polarfly.Da ich momentan viel Spätschicht gemacht habe, waren Lucas und ich ich die letzten Male auch nicht mehr dabei. Heute wirds auch nicht mehr klappen. Ich wünsche dir und allen die noch dabei sind ein frohe Fest und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder heller, damit wir wieder werfen können.Petri Heil an Alle, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Stingray (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Von mir eine Zusage für heute Abend .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Werde heute auch kommen.:vik:
@ Qappenaxl
Hast recht könnte mal wieder heller werden.
Aber man kann ja auch an die Küste fahren dort muss man keine
Trockenübungen machen,und Fisch gibts dort auch.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Jungens.

Ich bin auch für heller und erweitere auf weiter, schneller |supergri|supergri|supergri

So nächstes Treffen hatte ich ja schon angekündigt.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr #h


----------



## Hansen fight (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Mädels
Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch#6
Und ein Fischreiches 2009.
Bis nächtes Jahr
Christoph


----------



## Quabenaxl (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Truttenjäger vom Jacobipark!
Wir wünschen allen ein frohes, neues Jahr und das alles in Erfüllung geht, was wir uns erhoffen für 2009.
Petri Heil von Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Männers.

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Jahr 2009 und alles Gute.

Gestern hatten wir noch 2 Dorsche und eine Meerforelle mit der Fliege geärgert, die aber bester Gesundheit ins Neue jahr 2009 schwammen #6

Die erhoffte Neujahrstrutte ist leider ausgeblieben :c


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Hier noch ein Denkanstoss #h

Der nächste Termin findet dann am Donnerstag, den 08.01.2009 statt.


----------



## guadarmar (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Fliegenwedler
Seid ihr alle eingefroren oder traut sich heute doch einer 
nach Eppendorf. Also ich bin so gegen 19 Uhr da.

Und ein frohes Neues mit diggen Trudden für alle.

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich auch, Ich auch, Ich auch |laola:


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich kann heute nicht. 

Andere Sache: Wenn wieder einer Interesse an den "Bifis" hat, dann meldet euch bei mir.


----------



## Stingray (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Schaffe es heute wohl auch nicht mehr. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Boys und Girls |supergri

Wie ist denn so die Resonanz für morgen zum tüddeln |kopfkrat


----------



## vazzquezz (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Also bei mir wird's definitiv nüscht ...

V.


----------



## Stingray (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Moinsen Boys und Girls |supergri
> 
> Wie ist denn so die Resonanz für morgen zum tüddeln |kopfkrat


 

Das aus für mich . Ich liege sowas von flach |uhoh:. Aber ich hoffe bis Sonntag wieder fit zu sein |kopfkrat. Dann können wir uns wenigstens in Lübeck treffen |wavey:. So und nun muß ich wieder ins Bett.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dann lasse dich mal ein bisschen pflegen und dann sehen wir uns vielleicht Sonntag.

Gute Besserung #h


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich hab heute auch wieder keine Zeit.


----------



## guadarmar (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Also ich bin wieder so gegen 19 Uhr da.
@ Stingray gute Besserung trink nen steifen Grogg und dann wird es schon wieder.

Gruss Thure


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Da wir uns heute Abend schon Richtung Heimat bewegen, werd ich auch diese Woche nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Leute.

Ich werde es diese Woche nicht schaffen, so long 

Bis nächste Woche #h


----------



## Stingray (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Kann leider auch nicht .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## guadarmar (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin an alle

Muss mich leider auch in die Reihe der "Nichtkönner" einreihen.

Bis nächste Woche

Thure


----------



## guadarmar (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So diesmal bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Ich hoffe das der Rest nicht in den Winterschlaf
verfallen ist.
Bis Morgen

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf:


----------



## Stingray (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit :q:q:q:q |good:


----------



## guadarmar (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wollte nur mal anfragen wer heute dabei ist?

Thure


----------



## Stingray (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich kann leider nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Siegerländer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Schade:m:vik:


----------



## Stingray (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Siegerländer schrieb:


> Schade:m:vik:


 
;+|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat !!! Aber willkommen im Board |kopfkrat.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hab mich schon gefragt ob ihr euch kennt Thomas |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Den Smilies nach zu urteilen, würde ich auf Andre (Undercover ) tippen.


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Den Smilies nach zu urteilen, würde ich auf Andre (Undercover ) tippen.


 denn urteile mal schön weiter  
lg andre 
:m:vik:


----------



## AndreasG (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Trefft ihr euch diesen Donnerstag wieder?
Wenn ja würd ich diesmal wohl reinschauen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Andreas.

Werde ab ca. 19.00 Uhr mit Thure da sein. 
Mal sehen wer noch aufschlägt ???

Tüddeln oder Du quatschen und ich Zigarre   |supergri


----------



## AndreasG (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Tüdeln is noch nix bei mir, ich kann nur quatschen und Narbe zeigen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Dann werde ich mir die Wunde mal bei einer Zigarre anschauen |supergri


----------



## Stingray (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

|birthday:|birthday:   *Marian*    |birthday:|birthday: !!!!

*zum 40´zigsten* |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes. Alter Sack :m:m. Das feierst Du doch bestimmt wieder mit der Fliegenrute an der Küste, oder :q ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Danke, Danke mein Lieber.

Nein, nix Küste, ich feiere ein bisschen entspannt zu Hause bei  Zigarre, Whiskey und Gesang |supergri

Du bist aber auch nicht mehr weit entfernt von der magischen Zahl #h


----------



## Stingray (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch nicht mehr weit entfernt von der magischen Zahl #h


 
Ein halbes Jahr ist aber noch eine halbe Ewigkeit die ich noch jung bin :vik::vik:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So  Sportsfreunde.

Die dunkle Jahreszeit bricht an und da wird der Tread mal wieder aktiviert 

Am Montag, den 12.10.2009 wird das Treffen im Brospieker das letzte mal auf einem Montag stattfinden.

Die Treffen werden dann ab Donnerstag, den 22.10.2009 jeden Donnerstag stattfinden bis wir uns wieder im Jacobipark treffen können.


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Wintertreffen findet am 22.10.2009 statt.*

*PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.*


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Wer wird den Morgen so Alles erscheinen ???


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Treffen findet am 05.11.2009 statt.

PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.*


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Wer wird den Morgen so Alles erscheinen ???


 Moin männers
Wie wars denn so gestern ?
Wer war da
Ich konnte leider nicht.
Konntet ihr den denn die angefangende DVD zu ende gucken.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin männers
> Wie wars denn so gestern ?
> Wer war da
> Ich konnte leider nicht.
> ...


 hallo die dvd die ich umbeding haben will :vik:da meine nachrichten zu ende sind würde ich gerne beim nächsten termin erscheinen  aber erst mal muß ich fischen gehen #:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

An dem besagtem Dönnerstag ist keiner erschienen, wieso,  weshalb auch immer, schade.
Wie schon geschrieben, findet das nächste Treffen am Donnerstag, den 05.11.09 statt.
Vorausgesetzt wir haben einen DVD Player, werde die DVD wieder mitbringen.

@ Andre.

Wir haben sie ganz in Dänemark gesehen, ganz :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Mal eine andere Frage am Rande, wie ist denn das Interesse an einem DOM Bummel auf einem Donnerstag, anstatt uns im Brospieker zu treffen ???

Der Dom wäre so ca. vom 06.11.09 - 06.12.09 und die beiden Donnerstage wären die Termine: 19.11 / 03.12



 @ All..............

Wer wird denn am Donnerstag so erscheinen #h


----------



## Stingray (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

zu 1. können wir machen

zu 2. Ich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich habe am Donnerstag schon wieder Nachtdienst<#q
Kann also nicht.
Am 3.12 hab Ich noch kein Plan.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsinger Sportsfreunde.

Das Datum für den DOM können wir ja am Donnerstag beschnacken, mal sehen was dabei rumkommt 

Wie sieht es denn bei den meisten am Sonntag zu den Werfertreffen aus, wer wird denn noch so verbeischauen ???


Bis Morsche #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin zusammen,

also ich bin DOM-technisch nicht dabei... 
Diesen Donnerstag kann ich auch nicht im Brospiker.
Aber zum Werfertreffen werd ich wohl mit Andre vorbeischneien...zum Wurst abgreifen


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Servus,
würde gerne vorbeischauen aber bin noch nicht ganz Fit(Grippe),
keine schweinegrippe.Bis Sonntag werde ich Top Fit sein für Werfertage:vik:

schönen Gruß
Krzysztof


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Krzysztof Grzybow schrieb:


> Sonntag werde ich Top Fit sein:vik:
> 
> schönen Gruß
> Krzysztof




Moinsen mein Grillhase #6

Das solltest du auch,sonst gibt es eine Schwitzkur am Grill und weiter gehts 

Hier schon mal meine Bestellung: 2xWurst und 1xSchaschlik mit Alles 


@ Treffen: Der angefangene Film wird auf jeden Fall weitergeschaut !!!


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

:q:q:q:q

Yes,sorr,yes:#2:#g


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Die Besten, der Besten, der Besten, Yes Sör :k:k:k #r


----------



## xfishbonex (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo leute 
ich kann morgen leider nicht 
bin mit mein sohn alleine #haber sonntag bin ich dabei mit sohne mann |supergri
und der will auch ne geile grill wurst kapiert |znaika: und der papa nimmt denn mal ein geiles stück fleisch :vik:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und der papa nimmt denn mal ein geiles stück fleisch :vik:lg andre




So, Hase.

Immer schön hinten anstellen


----------



## Honeyball (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und der papa nimmt denn mal ein geiles stück fleisch


|kopfkrat Wie soll ich das denn jetzt sehen???
|kopfkrat Ich denke mal so:


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wie soll ich das denn jetzt sehen???
> |kopfkrat


 


Mein Tipp, durch die rosaroten Brille


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, durch die rosaroten Brille


genau :gPINK GEHT IMMER :gLG ANDRE 
ich hab doch nix gemacht :q will doch nur ein stück fleisch #6lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und der papa nimmt denn mal ein geiles stück fleisch :vik:lg andre


 


Moin Hase.

Nehmen wir anstatt geixxxxes Fleisch, ein williges, denn es *will* ja in unseren Mund #6



PS: Und Du musst immer noch hinten anstehen


----------



## Stingray (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Mensch Polarfly ist wech |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Stingray schrieb:


> Mensch Polarfly ist wech |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Moinsen Hase.

Is wechjeflogen, janz wait 




PS: Was macht dein 3er Stöckchen #q

Von der hier, haben wir meine 3er  geworfen: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sage-Quite-Ta...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c027baad0

oder schaust du hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hardy-Marksma...tsLeisure_Fishing_Line_JN?hash=item5ad495a831

Sonst gibt es noch was in WF2F:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Orvis-Hy-Flot...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5884127139

oder hier:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hardy-Marksma...tsLeisure_Fishing_Line_JN?hash=item2ea8e14ba5


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Treffen findet am 19.11.2009 statt.

PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.* 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## xfishbonex (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> *Hallo Sportsfreunde.*
> 
> *Nächstes Treffen findet am 19.11.2009 statt.*
> 
> ...


|bigeyes
 auf mein geburstag da sag ich mal :#2::#2::#2::#2::#2:freitag habe ich frei |jump:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Na mein Lieber.

Dann sage ich mal Happy Birthday before :q:q:q

Sollte dich aber die Langeweile plagen, dann schaue doch vorbei, zur Feier des Tages werden wir dann etwas mit Epoxy rumplantschen #6

Hier mal ein Beispiel, damit darf Thure dann am WE rumspielen  :m



PS: Wer wir denn so am Dönnerstag erscheinen ???


----------



## Thomas090883 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Na na....mit Epoxy rumplantschen...nicht das Ihr nachher eine unlösbare Verbindung eingeht.....

@Marian..feines Tobifischen


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> nicht das Ihr nachher eine unlösbare Verbindung eingeht.....



Moinsen mein Hase.

Zur Feier des Tages werden wir eine Symbiose eingehen, auch ohne Epoxy :q:q:q


----------



## Hansen fight (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> auf mein geburstag da sag ich mal :#2::#2::#2::#2::#2:freitag habe ich frei |jump:lg andre


Oha Andre hat Geburstag. |bigeyesIch werde dann mal vorsichtshalber mit den
Öffenlichen Vekehrsmitteln kommen.:q
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Na mein Lieber.
> 
> Dann sage ich mal Happy Birthday before :q:q:q
> 
> ...


 hallo schnuckel geiles teil 
das ding hätte am samstag der bringer gebracht :qden binde ich denn mal 
nach 
der sieht einfach aus zu binden 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Männers.

So, Morgen haben wir einen DVD Player und werden auf alle Fälle da weitermachen,wo wir aufgehört haben und auch ein bisschen tüddeln 


@ Andre:  

Ich möchte dann nur den Kopf sehen, dass halbe Hähnchen dahinter ist mir wurscht, mein kleiner Plantscher :q:q:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So, Boys and Girls.

Hier die Hausaufgabe für Morgen und mogeln gibt es nicht :q:q:q

Spey's mal anders #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

:q:q:q* Andre wird wieder ein Jahr älter *:q:q:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Treffen findet am 16.12.2009 statt.

PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.*


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> :q:q:q* Andre wird wieder ein Jahr älter *:q:q:q


danke mein süssen 
so wie die eine spey ausieht |bigeyeswenn ich das richtig sehe ist das gelb grün oder |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

*Yes Sir,rattenscharfe Farbe oder* :m

Der Balg ist gerade tot geschnurrt worden und wird schwer bewacht #r


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

So Sportsfreunde.

Ich will den Tread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen und auf den 16.12. aufmerksam machen #h

Wer wird den voraussichtlich am Mittwoch zum letzten Treffen diesen Jahres erscheinen ???

Und Ausreden zählen nicht,davon habe ich selber genug 






PS: Wer binden möchte und nicht weiss welches Muster in dieser Jahreszeit geht, hier mein Vorschlag und die Hilfestellung geht aufs Haus.
Der absolute Klassiker #g


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Wer wird den voraussichtlich am Mittwoch zum letzten Treffen diesen Jahres erscheinen ???



Ich |wavey:. Gut das Du noch mal Mittwoch geschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich Donnerstag wohl lange warten können :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Wie spät und wo denn? #c bin fremd hier und hab null Peilung :q Vielleicht schaff ich´s ja endlich mal
Piet


----------



## Hansen fight (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich werde mich bemühen bzw. aufraffen schliesslich ist es das letzte mal im Jahr.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

ich bin auch da ich ruf dich morgen an marian 
wann ich aufkreuzen tu lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

marian kannst du bitte den bindestock mitbringen :glg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wie spät und wo denn? #c bin fremd hier und hab null Peilung :q Vielleicht schaff ich´s ja endlich mal
> Piet






Hallo Piet.

Schaue mal auf die erste Seite, da stehen alle Eckdaten die Du brauchst.

Würde mich freuen wen es klappen würde #6

@ Andre.

Kein Problem, machen wir so :g

@ All.

Das lässt sich doch entspannt angehen, freue mich schon richtig drauf #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> marian kannst du bitte den bindestock mitbringen :glg andre




Mach ich mein Lieber.

Willste was tüddeln


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

 ja ich versuche auch mal ne polarmagnus zu tüddeln lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Cool #6


----------



## Thomas090883 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich werd heute dann auch mal rumschauen....und bissel was tüddeln, bis denn dann

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo leute da ich zu spät zuhause war wegen der arbeit :calles muß fertig bis weihnahten wie immer eigentlich 
bin ich leider zu kaputt gewesen um noch loszufahren 
marian schuldige habe ich dir ja schon in voraus gesagt das ich vielleicht schwächel  aber wenn ihr bock habt ich bin vielleicht samtag auf der insel :vik:und endlich meine steelhead zuverhaften #6lg andre 
wir telefonieren freitag noch mal oki doki


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Wegen Samstag sollten wir noch telefonieren, da wir vielleicht doch eine Menge Leutchen sind die an die Küste hopsen.
Irgendwie werden wir das Pack schon unterbringen :q:q:q

Ich bringe Dir die Hardy mal mit am Samstag mit, dann kannst Du sie mal werfen. 
Ausserdem habe ich die Schnur auf die Rolle gespult, dann brauchst du nichts mehr machen außer Fische fangen #6

Vielleicht bekommen ich ja meine Rute mit dem neuen Griff wieder, da laufen Euch die Augen über, der Kork ist der Hammer.


Sonst war es sehr schön Gestern zum letzten Treffen 2009.
Ich glaube selbst Taki fand es nett mit Uns :q:q:q

*INSIDER MOTTO: Goldkrone forever* 



Allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe oder höre, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch iins Neue Jahr 2010.


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 13.01.2010 statt.

PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.*


----------



## Stingray (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> *INSIDER MOTTO: Goldkrone forever*



Habe ich heute morgen einen Geschmack im Mund :v :q:q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

|sagnix  |muahah:


----------



## Thomas090883 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

@Thomas

Naja das hatte schon sein Grund warum wir früher eingemauert waren   

Aber was solls.... härtet ab...vor allem die Umgebung...:v

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 13.01.2010 statt, nur um den Thread wieder aktuell zu machen.*


----------



## Hansen fight (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moin Marian
Ist der Hinweis nächtes Treffen am 13.1.eine Einladung für eine Runde  Goldkrone ? |uhoh:
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Servus,
zuerst an Alle Frohes Neues Jahr!!!
Am Mittwoch bin ich dabei!!!:vik::vik:.
Wann?? aber nicht zu spät.#d
Gruss
Krzysztof


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Jungs.

Die Goldkrone geht auf mich, auch wenn es mein letzter Privatvorrat ist und wenn Buffy es erlaubt 




Krysztof mein Lieber.

Dir erst einmal ein frohes Neues Jahr 2010 und liebe, liebe Grüsse auch an Marina und Adrian #h


Ich freue mich, schön das du es einrichten kannst #6

Ich denke wir starten so gegen 18.00/18.30 Uhr das ist für Alle eine entspannte Zeit.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Jungs.

Um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen, wer wird denn mit erscheinen drohen 


PS: Krysztof bringt vielleicht einen DVD Player mit, dann wäre wieder Showtime.

Im Angebot: Salt Oerret pa Flue oder sollte ich die DVD noch bekommen, Trout Bum 3 'Island'


----------



## steven23883 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Ich und Stefan kommen morgen auch#g*


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

hallo leute 
na dann bin ich auch da :vik:ich will ja paar patte binden #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs.
> 
> Um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen, wer wird denn mit erscheinen drohen
> 
> ...


 süssen ich will mefos sehen :kbring mal was nettes mit lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich will ja paar patte binden #6lg andre


 

geil da habe ich bock drauf süßen.....


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Super Frischfleisch :q:q:q




*@ Christoph.*

Goldkrone on Board #6


*@ Andre*.

Wat willste sehen, ein Filet  |sagnix


----------



## Stingray (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Goldkrone on Board #6



OK. Dabei .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Na mein Lieber.

Du weisst das gibt nur eine schwer bepelzte Zunge :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde. *

*Hier schon die Vorschau für den Februar.*

*Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 10.02.2010 statt.*

*PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.*


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsinger Sportsfreunde.

Nach langer Erwartung hatte gestern das erste Wintertreffen 2010 stattgefunden.

Und als Freund des Belobhudelns und der Sarkasmusschilder muss sagen, ich fand es sehr schön und es hat Viel Spass gemacht.
Auch die Gruppe von 8 Leutchen waren sehr entspannt, ausser Andre der saß wieder mal auf heissen Federn nachdem eine Pattegrisen getüddelt wurde :q:q:q

Die DVD wurde Oldschool angeschaut, da Farbe ausverkauft war. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Krysztof,da er seinen DVD zu Verfügung gestellt hat #6


Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 10.02.2009 wieder, um ein neues Kapitel 'Wintertreffen 2010' zu schreiben #h

Notfalls auch mit einem Goldkrönchen |sagnix


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Servus an Alle,
war ein richtig schöner entspannter Abend mir Euch,hat mir sehr gut gefallen,:vik: um zum nächsten Treff zu erscheinen.Nette Truppe!!!#6
 Bis die Tage

Krzysztof:m:m


----------



## steven23883 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

fand es auch echt entspannend... werde nächstes mal auch wieder kommen


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde. *

*Hier schon die Vorschau für den Februar.*

*Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 10.02.2010 statt.*

*PS: Für weitere Informationen/Anfahrt schaut bitte in den ersten Tread, Danke.* 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Stingray (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Kommt mir seit dem Posting 213 irgentwie bekannt vor:m. Aber ich sag mal vorgemerkt :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Du weisst doch die Leutchen blättern ungern rückwärts, also muss man ab und zu mal Pusch Pusch machen


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

:gdabei Marian denk an die augen kannst mir gleich noch ein 100 pack mitbringen lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gdabei Marian denk an die augen kannst mir gleich noch ein 100 pack mitbringen lg andre


 

andre noch 100#d wie viel willst noch binden|supergri... alter hoffe das es bald wärmer wird:r ist ja voll zum :v das wetter... 

marian bin dabei in zwei wochen#6...


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Na Ihr...
Mensch Andre..hast du die "Genetic-Spey-Hackle" vom Atomkraftwerk Krümmel oder was??? Die Dinger leuchten ja im Dunkeln.
Ich bin über den 10.02. auf Als und werd mir mal gehörig den A**** abfrieren und mal so ganz bescheiden nen 10 Kilo Überspringer fangen.
Das Wetter verspricht ja so einiges.... *Klirr*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gdabei Marian denk an die augen kannst mir gleich noch ein 100 pack mitbringen lg andre




Goile Geschäftsidee.

Sich zum Freundschaftpreis eindecken, um sie dann zu vertickern. #6

Auf solchen Ebaystyl werde ich in Zukunft dankend verzichten. #h

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



gofishing schrieb:


> Goile Geschäftsidee.
> 
> Sich zum Freundschaftpreis eindecken, um sie dann zu vertickern. #6
> 
> ...


 aber sonst nimmst du keine drogen #d lg andre 
laß mal lieber den quatsch und sabbel nicht soviel dünn schiß 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*



gofishing schrieb:


> Goile Geschäftsidee.
> 
> Sich zum Freundschaftpreis eindecken, um sie dann zu vertickern. #6
> 
> ...





Moinsen Ralph.

Ich weiss nicht was Du mit deinem  Posting bewirken möchtest,wenn ich nett gefragt werde ob ich ein paar Augen übrig habe, bin ich bestimmt nicht der Typ der noch einen Reibach macht wenn er was abgibt unter Freunden.
Denn es gibt auch Leute die nicht so gut Augen hinbekommen wie Du und die freuen sich, wenn sie mal gute Qualität für kleines Geld unter Freunden bekommen können.


Und zum Thema 'Freundschaftspreis eindecken' sei gesagt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere; Du vertickst 100 St. für € 10.-, ich habe € 8,30.- pro Bundle bezahlt.
Ja, man kann sagen ich habe mich um € 1.70.- bereichert.
Sorry, an die Leutchen die welche bekommen haben.
Ihr bekommt € 1.70.- von mir, damit Ralp ruhig schlafen kann.

Ich weiss nicht wie man sich über Peanuts streiten kann, aber über diese Schiene gehen ja bekanntlich die schönsten Dinge den Bach runter, schade.

PS: Ausserdem, warum hast du nicht den Arsch in der Hose und rufst mich an, anstatt dieses Posting abzugeben um etwas klarzustellen ???
Hättest die Infos aus erster Hand bekommen, ganz umsonst............

By the Way, the Best Things in Live are Free #h


----------



## stefan08 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

WAS IST DENNNN HIER SCHON WIEDER LOSSSSSSS?????????? 
|gr:


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Macht doch eure Deals und den Ärger daraus bitte nicht im AB breit.

Das will keiner lesen#d


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Ich bin beim treffen nicht dabei.Kann nicht.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß.
@ Thomas 09 Zieh dich warm an im Urlaub.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Jungs, das ist aber schade :c

Wir werden die Fahne hochhalten, klein aber fein #h



PS: Thomas vergiss die dicke Unterwäsche nicht, sonst friert wat up


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Moinsen Männers.

*Am Mittwoch, den 10.2 findet das nächste Treffen statt* :q

Thomas bringe bitte am Mittwoch noch mal deine kleine Marksman Rolle mit, ich würde sie gerne unter meine kleine Hardy hängen um zu sehen ob die Combo harmoniert.

Danke im Voraus mein Lieber #6


----------



## Stingray (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Mach ich doch meine kleine Muschi :m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wintertreffen Casting Crew Jacobi Park*

Auf Wunsch des Threaderstellers:
Geschlossen..


----------

